# Exhaust drone



## bilalsultani87 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi,

Please i want to ask about the origin of DRONE the annoying sound, is it from the RESONATOR or the MUFFLER on an after market exhaust ? 

Regards,

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalsultani87 (Apr 25, 2015)

?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## george25 (Jun 1, 2008)

All of the above. It comes from the tone of the engine, diameter of piping, length of piping, size of mufflers, etc. It's just a frequency that your exhaust is tuned to that humans don't like. You should post more details to the specific model sub-forum and people will help you better.


----------

